# Cannot figure out how to cut just the outline of vinyl lettering -- I know this should be simple! help please



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I know I should be able to figure out how to do this, but I've gotten frustrated enough now that I can't think anymore.

I have a customer who wants the word TIGERS in OPEN, white, block letters with rhinestones in a single line inside each of the letters of TIGERS. Should be simple enough. I have designed the vinyl part -- TIGERS in big block letters (just used Arial) and then have the rhinestones in a single line that fits inside each of the letters. But I got confused on how to get the TIGERS letters in vinyl to cut in an open, outline, instead of solid block letters. I tried to contour it, but that just made bigger block letters. I haven't used vinyl much yet, but I know this can't be that hard. 

Can anyone help? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure is this is what you are looking for...if using Corel...try putting the contour to the inside, not the outside.
CW


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

It is going to be dependent on what program you are using. 

Setup the inside of the letters first and put that to white. Then add the contour for the outline and set that to whatever color vinyl you are using. When you send to the cutter send both colors and just weed out the inside.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Got it. Thanks!


----------

